# New Government Home Insulation Grants



## Lex Foutish (8 Feb 2009)

Just heard the Minister on The News at One speaking about the new insulation grants. Does anyone have the details or know where we can find them?


----------



## tester1 (8 Feb 2009)

www.retrofitting.ie


----------



## Lex Foutish (8 Feb 2009)

Thanks Tester. I wonder could I source the insulation materials myself (eg. insulated plaster board, attic roof insulation etc.) and then get a registered plasterer/bulider etc to do the work under the scheme? I'm presuming that by sourcing it myself, I'd save a few bob overall.


----------



## billyjoja (8 Feb 2009)

I'm looking to have double glazed windows installed. I didn't know this new scheme had started. Must check it out tomorrow.


----------



## Lex Foutish (8 Feb 2009)

billyjoja said:


> I'm looking to have double glazed windows installed. I didn't know this new scheme had started. Must check it out tomorrow.


Hi Billyjoja. He definitely mentioned windows also today as part of house insulation improvement.
From what I've read online in the last hour, including what Tester1 posted, it appears the grant will cover 30% of the bill. 
Not too bad! Hopefully those doing the work won't up their prices by 30% in the fashion that building developers added the amount of the house grants to the cost of new houses over the years................


----------



## Marion (8 Feb 2009)

Check out the details [broken link removed]

It only applies to pre-2006 built houses. 

Marion


----------



## Lex Foutish (8 Feb 2009)

Marion said:


> Check out the details [broken link removed]
> 
> It only applies to pre-2006 built houses.
> 
> Marion


Perfect Marion, thanks.

Everything crystal clear!


----------



## mosstown (8 Feb 2009)

are these grants going to be means tested or can anyone avail of it regardless of what you earn or how much you are worth ?


----------



## allthedoyles (8 Feb 2009)

Does anyone know how much it cost to receive a BER .

Has anyone used these guys - ' A-Rated Retrofitting Specialists ' or I wonder would a local Building Contractor be cheaper.

If the grant covers 30 % , then I presume the average cost for a typical hose would be around € 8,500 for the actual job.

It looks like there is also a grant of € 200 for this BER ... Building Energy Rating

This is what the Government website says :>

the typical payback period for each measure, arising from energy saved. 


*Measure*
*Grant rate*​*Typical net BER improvement*​*Typical payback (years)*​Roof Insulation
€250​10-20%​3-6​Cavity Wall Insulation
€400​15-20%​4-5​Internal Wall Insulation
€2,500​25-30%​7-10​External Wall Insulation
€4,000​25-30%​15-20​High efficiency boiler plus heating control upgrade
€700​25-30%​4-5​Heating control upgrade only
€500​15 -25%​4-5​Building Energy Rating
€200​​


----------



## Mynydd (8 Feb 2009)

It looks like double glazed windows is not included... That is a pity, we are thinking of getting them fitted.


----------



## Maximus152 (19 Apr 2009)

excellent, I will check this out asap.


----------



## allthedoyles (26 Apr 2009)

It says on the grant application form , that minimum grant amount for first application must be € 500 . 
Does this mean that I can apply for the wall insulation = €400 and Roof insulation = € 250 and I am now over the 500 euro limit .


----------



## allthedoyles (26 Apr 2009)

On the same topic of grants , I understand I can get a grant € 200 for a BER .

Can anyone tell me how much I could expect to pay for this assessment , for a typical 3 bedroom town house ?


----------



## DavyJones (26 Apr 2009)

allthedoyles said:


> It says on the grant application form , that minimum grant amount for first application must be € 500 .
> Does this mean that I can apply for the wall insulation = €400 and Roof insulation = € 250 and I am now over the 500 euro limit .



Yes.



allthedoyles said:


> On the same topic of grants , I understand I can get a grant € 200 for a BER .
> 
> Can anyone tell me how much I could expect to pay for this assessment , for a typical 3 bedroom town house ?




€200 -€300 each visit.  You would need a before and after visit to be eligible for the assessment grant. BER assessment is not mandatory to recieve the insulation or boiler, heating controls grants.


----------



## sydthebeat (27 Apr 2009)

DavyJones said:


> €200 -€300 each visit.  You would need a before and after visit to be eligible for the assessment grant. BER assessment is not mandatory to recieve the insulation or boiler, heating controls grants.



it shouldn't cost that much for both assessments... all the major work is done with the first visit ie site measurements, data collection etc...

the second visit will be a lot quicker as it will be checking what upgrades have occurred...

i can see many assessors doing these for the €200 grant alone... but on average id see them costing around the 300-350 mark...



			
				lex foutish said:
			
		

> Thanks Tester. I wonder could I source the insulation materials myself (eg. insulated plaster board, attic roof insulation etc.) and then get a registered plasterer/bulider etc to do the work under the scheme? I'm presuming that by sourcing it myself, I'd save a few bob overall.



lex, you must use REGISTERED SEI contractors in order to get the grant...


----------



## BarneyMc (28 Apr 2009)

allthedoyles said:


> On the same topic of grants , I understand I can get a grant € 200 for a BER .
> 
> Can anyone tell me how much I could expect to pay for this assessment , for a typical 3 bedroom town house ?


 
I'm getting my before and after plus cert for €250. Most quotes came in at €400 so shop around!!


----------



## TLC (28 Apr 2009)

I looked up the information on [broken link removed]
But before I ring them, could anyone advise if for wall insulation, do you have to do the whole house (sorry if this is a daft question) but we intended to dry-line my mother-in-laws house but because of cost involved were only going to do the downstairs kitchen & bedroom.  Perhaps because of the grant it would make more sense to do the entire house, although the other work involved to do that - plastering/decoration etc. may be prohibitive for us at this time.  Any suggestions - worth doing the whole house??


----------

